# My Kalanchoe is blooming



## Grampa Don (Mar 19, 2022)

Spring is here.


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 19, 2022)

Pretty ..Love the color combo of the pot and flower.


----------



## Grampa Don (Mar 19, 2022)

Here is a close up.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 19, 2022)

so, so lovely...


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 19, 2022)

She shore is lookin' pretty!  A bloody feast for the eyes!  Goodbye winter & hello spring.


----------



## Lee (Mar 19, 2022)

Don, I am not familiar with that plant but looking at yours it might be in my house yet.

Are they hard to grow, and how often do they bloom? Light?


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2022)

Wow, they are gorgeous.


----------



## Grampa Don (Mar 19, 2022)

Lee said:


> Don, I am not familiar with that plant but looking at yours it might be in my house yet.
> 
> Are they hard to grow, and how often do they bloom? Light?


Kalanchoes are a succulent, and there are many varieties and colors.  They are easy to start from cuttings and easy to grow in our climate.  Ours blooms in the spring.  I had one in a very hot full Sun location with poor drainage that didn't do well.  This one is against an eastern wall and gets full morning to noon Sun.


----------



## Kika (Mar 19, 2022)

That is so gorgeous!  It's pretty big, have you had it a long time?  I have not had luck with Kalanchoes.  I've had a red, an orange and a yellow one.
You are inspiring me to try again.


----------



## Grampa Don (Mar 19, 2022)

Kika said:


> That is so gorgeous!  It's pretty big, have you had it a long time?  I have not had luck with Kalanchoes.  I've had a red, an orange and a yellow one.
> You are inspiring me to try again.


This one was started from a cutting about a year ago.  I made sure the pot had good drainage.  Our mild weather probably helps a lot.


----------



## MountainRa (Mar 19, 2022)

My kalanchoe I keep inside is blooming too. Mine’s  a smaller bloom on a smaller plant.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 22, 2022)

Kika said:


> That is so gorgeous!  It's pretty big, have you had it a long time?  I have not had luck with Kalanchoes.  I've had a red, an orange and a yellow one.
> You are inspiring me to try again.


That is a good idea.  Thanks for saying it that way.
It makes me think I will too, if I get the opportunity.

@MountainRa  's post encouraged me as well. It would be cheerful for me to have one indoors, again. I haven't had one in recent years.


----------



## MickaC (Mar 22, 2022)

Grampa Don said:


> Spring is here.


LOVE your green thumb.......so BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## mrstime (Mar 22, 2022)

So very pretty, I don't think I have ever seen them before.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 23, 2022)

So pretty.  Mom always had those and I was always amazed at their beauty.


----------



## Bellbird (Mar 23, 2022)

What a beautiful plant, I may well have one at my backdoor come next Spring.


----------

